# Autosmart, can you recommend these items



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Spoke today with my local rep for Autosmart, here's a list of the items I am considering buying can anyone recommend these from personal experience?

- Autosmart G101
- Autosmart Multi-finish
- Autosmart Smart Wheels
- Autosmart Highstyle
- Autosmart Tango
- Autosmart Glass Clear
- Autosmart Blast
-Autosmart Tardis

That's it, anything else that is a must buy? What's the best car washing fluid?


----------



## Weazel (May 29, 2010)

BellUK said:


> Spoke today with my local rep for Autosmart, here's a list of the items I am considering buying can anyone recommend these from personal experience?
> 
> - Autosmart G101- Yes brilliant APC with great dilution rates and value for money
> - Autosmart Multi-finish - Not used this one?
> ...


Thats my look on the above anyway


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

G101
Smart wheels
Tardis

Can't fail


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

G101 and tardis are brilliant.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Blast - I find a bit intrusive on the nostrils

Multi finish - Never used 

All the others I've used and I likey


----------



## pegs (Oct 28, 2009)

Switch to Autoglym and you'll never look back.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

all are fantastic and another item to add is platinum and the new wax just check out the pics on my profile to see what they can do


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

I've not used all of them, but Tardis is a must, G101 too and I use smartweels 1;4 with good results, The only thing I'm not enamoured with is highstyle on tyres, though maybe its just me


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

whats the best interior cleaner for dash etc by autosmart? with a good fragrance too.

I heard multi finish is good with a nice smell, but seems nobody has heard of it on here and I can't seem to find the product to buy


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

pegs said:


> Switch to Autoglym and you'll never look back.


what a load of rubbish autosmart g101 and tarids set the bench mark very high


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Only thing I am confused about is what's the best interior cleaner Autosmart do? I need something with a good shine and something that leaves a nice smell? Those of you that use Autosmart are you able to help? Needs to leave a nice smell behind


----------



## pegs (Oct 28, 2009)

justina3 said:


> what a load of rubbish autosmart g101 and tarids set the bench mark very high


Good for a quick finish but if you want to corrode your car then carry on


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

pegs said:


> Good for a quick finish but if you want to corrode your car then carry on


:lol:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Do you mean multi fresh?


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes sorry mate

Has it been replaced or no longer available? Really cant seem to find this item anywhere


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

New G101 has been resented now and is a much better cleaner than multi fresh. All the listed are very good products.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

pegs said:


> Good for a quick finish but if you want to corrode your car then carry on


Put the beers down and run to the hospital man your late for your medication!


----------



## Weazel (May 29, 2010)

pegs said:


> Good for a quick finish but if you want to corrode your car then carry on


Dilution? No? :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Put the beers down and run to the hospital man your late for your medication!


Lol, i think i am late for my meds as well :lol:

John, hope you are doing well, and have a great weekend from me, I will 100% chat soon to yourself :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

BellUK said:


> Only thing I am confused about is what's the best interior cleaner Autosmart do? I need something with a good shine and something that leaves a nice smell? Those of you that use Autosmart are you able to help? Needs to leave a nice smell behind


Finish is a favourite for interior dressing. You can alter the level of shine by diluting it if you wish. It also has a nice fruity smell

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

pegs said:


> Switch to Autoglym and you'll never look back.





pegs said:


> Good for a quick finish but if you want to corrode your car then carry on


Didn't realise we had an Autoglym rep on here!:devil::lol:


----------



## agb123 (Dec 24, 2011)

pegs said:


> Good for a quick finish but if you want to corrode your car then carry on


photos speak a thousand words...

all the products you have listed are great.
dilute the g101 to 10:1 or so to clean interior trim and dress with finish (nice smell to it)
auto wash is a good shampoo if you havent already got one or duet which gets good reviews also


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone, bit of a random question but the autosmart spray bottles do they come with a description on them such as "interior cleaner", "G101" etc or can you mark these yourselves, last thing i want to do is use the wrong product..


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

BellUK said:


> Thanks everyone, bit of a random question but the autosmart spray bottles do they come with a description on them such as "interior cleaner", "G101" etc or can you mark these yourselves, last thing i want to do is use the wrong product..


You just mark up yourself !!


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Auto wash worth buying too


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Been looking at the Autosmart Duet instead of the Autowash, anyone used it?

Or the Valet Pro - Poseidon Carnauba Wash?


----------



## cts1975 (Feb 22, 2011)

tommyzooom said:


> The only thing I'm not enamoured with is highstyle on tyres, though maybe its just me


I agree with you on Highstyle - it just doesn't seem to work. Its highly recommended on the forum though which always makes me keep trying with it! :lol:


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Highstyle not worth the buy then?


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

BellUK said:


> Thanks everyone, bit of a random question but the autosmart spray bottles do they come with a description on them such as "interior cleaner", "G101" etc or can you mark these yourselves, last thing i want to do is use the wrong product..


Ask your rep for some labels, has a book full of them mine:thumb:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

BellUK said:


> Only thing I am confused about is what's the best interior cleaner Autosmart do? I need something with a good shine and something that leaves a nice smell? Those of you that use Autosmart are you able to help? Needs to leave a nice smell behind


AutoFresh Berry Fruit is a air freshner but i have heard it can be used as an interior cleaner which leaves a nice smell a sort of 2 in 1


----------



## 10737 (Dec 3, 2007)

G 101 , Tardis , Smartwheels very good products been using the first two for 20 years plus :thumb: Hope that helps.


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Tardis seems a great product, looks strong.. if regularly used will it damage my paint? Want to learn as much about these autosmart products before purchasing


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

pegs said:


> Good for a quick finish but if you want to corrode your car then carry on


Where did you dream this crap up?

Tardis will NOT harm your paint finish. Just spray it on, dwell for 30secs, wipe off the tar, then rinse off. I like to snow foam the car afterwards just to make sure all the Tardis is off completely.

*G101* - you will struggle to find a better general purpose cleaner.

*Smartwheels* - Love this stuff, dilute 1:4 for average dirty wheels. Stronger for really baked on crap, and maybe even 1:10 if you are doing your own wheels every few days. Have been using it on my diamond cut alloys for a year now and it leaves them pristine.
*
Blast* - Love these, bubblegum is my favourite. A quick one second 'blast' is all you need, anymore and you will get high. lol!

*Duet* - Great shampoo, smells good and leaves a nice finish. Rinses off easily too. I find the wax it leaves behind smears the front screen when you use your wipers though. I just go over it with 20:20 class cleaner after I dry the car off to solve this.

*20:20* - Best glass cleaner I have used. I cant get it to smear at all.

*Krill* - Use this stuff on clean wheel arches to leave a 'lacquer' like finish. Will leave them blackened for months, wash after wash.

*Brisk* - Great upholstery cleaner. Have never used anything else to compare it to but it does the job well so I'll not be changing from it. Smells amazing too.

I know you didn't ask about all of these products, but I just thought I would do a micro review of what I have. Hopefully it will help someone decide on what products they want.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

BellUK said:


> Tardis seems a great product, looks strong.. if regularly used will it damage my paint? Want to learn as much about these autosmart products before purchasing


as with everything common sense applies you will be fine, little squirt let it do its work and wipe of i use it as part of my pre cleaning routine so after all the tar and iron crud is removed i then wash the vehicle again never ever had a problem


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

cts1975 said:


> I agree with you on Highstyle - it just doesn't seem to work. Its highly recommended on the forum though which always makes me keep trying with it! :lol:


What do you mean by 'it just doesnt seem to work?

Highstyle is one of the biggest sellers in the Autosmart range so im interested what sort of problems your having with it and to see if theres maybe something wrong in the way you might be applying it.


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Franzpan said:


> Where did you dream this crap up?
> 
> Tardis will NOT harm your paint finish. Just spray it on, dwell for 30secs, wipe off the tar, then rinse off. I like to snow foam the car afterwards just to make sure all the Tardis is off completely.
> 
> ...


That has helped alot mate, made me re-consider my glass cleaner whats the different between 20/20 and the 20/20 clear?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

BellUK said:


> That has helped alot mate, made me re-consider my glass cleaner whats the different between 20/20 and the 20/20 clear?


Both the same really but the 20/20 comes out of the can as a foam and the 20/20 Clear comes out as a clear liquid. Personal preference as to which you choose, both will give the same end results.


----------



## cts1975 (Feb 22, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> What do you mean by 'it just doesnt seem to work?
> 
> Highstyle is one of the biggest sellers in the Autosmart range so im interested what sort of problems your having with it and to see if theres maybe something wrong in the way you might be applying it.


I've used the wrong termimology by saying it doesn't work its more a case of not being to impressed with it.
I have tried it on all different surfaces and it just seems to leave a very 'oily' finish which I'm not really a fan of.
I tried it on the grey bumpers of our transit minibuses after scrubbing them with a 1/4 mix of G101.
After rinsing and drying I applied with a sponge. The finish was quite patchy.

I will try 'Finish' next time I think.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Only other things I could add to your original list would be duet. Bought 5L of this the other day and very impressed with the results
Also their tub of wax is impressive and finally the main reason I got in touch with my local franchisee was for ultra mouse.

If you have a foam lance their snow foam is a must have


----------



## Weazel (May 29, 2010)

BellUK said:


> Been looking at the Autosmart Duet instead of the Autowash, anyone used it?
> 
> Or the Valet Pro - Poseidon Carnauba Wash?


Duet is brilliant mate, i have had customers think i have polished the car after using it! :thumb:


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

BellUK said:


> Spoke today with my local rep for Autosmart, here's a list of the items I am considering buying can anyone recommend these from personal experience?
> 
> - Autosmart G101
> - Autosmart Multi-finish
> ...


dont bother with blast waste of time


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2011)

High style seems to be a bit hit and miss on tyres, If you apply when the tyre is at all wet it will evaporate with the water. Try and use it on dry tyres and it will last much longer. I use it for dressing pretty much everything, It's excellent stuff.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

cts1975 said:


> I've used the wrong termimology by saying it doesn't work its more a case of not being to impressed with it.
> I have tried it on all different surfaces and it just seems to leave a very 'oily' finish which I'm not really a fan of.
> I tried it on the grey bumpers of our transit minibuses after scrubbing them with a 1/4 mix of G101.
> After rinsing and drying I applied with a sponge. The finish was quite patchy.
> ...


Ah right, yes although it says Universal Dressing on the label its main use really is tyres. It will work on plastic/rubber trim as well but there are better Autosmart products for those tasks such as Vinyl Shield, Trim Ultra and Trim Wizard.

On your mini buses just treat them with Trim Ultra. They will stay dressed for many months but you will need to remove any traces of the Highstyle you applied before using the Trim Ultra.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Sapphire said:


> High style seems to be a bit hit and miss on tyres, If you apply when the tyre is at all wet it will evaporate with the water. Try and use it on dry tyres and it will last much longer. I use it for dressing pretty much everything, It's excellent stuff.


Moonstone Mo uses Highstyle alot and posted some very good pictures of it on his Sapphire Cosworth tyres but i cant seem to find them now!


----------



## cts1975 (Feb 22, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> What do you mean by 'it just doesnt seem to work?
> 
> Highstyle is one of the biggest sellers in the Autosmart range so im interested what sort of problems your having with it and to see if theres maybe something wrong in the way you might be applying it.


I tried highstyle on the transit bumpers yesterday using a MF and the results seem better. I was using a sponge applicator at first that my rep gave me. I think the MF tends to get more highstyle into the bumper 'grain'. :thumb:


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

pegs said:


> Switch to Autoglym and you'll never look back.




Agreed!


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Ive got highstyle although not used it yet. 

Is it a apply and leave alone job or apply and buff?


----------

